# Big Cat Rescue



## rbvgp (Jan 21, 2010)

Big Cat Rescue is, as it sounds, an organization dedicated to rescuing abused, abandoned, or negleted exotic cats. They are also in the initiative to help the International Tiger Coalition in reducing trade, poaching, and promoting the tiger in the wild, while teaching locals how to beneficially handle having tigers as neighbors.

If nothing else, BCR is a cool place and good people. It can be a bit sappy if you read around. They do have more than a few stories to tell.

Their website http://www.bigcatrescue.org
on facebook http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2235230005&ref=ts


----------

